# How To: Install FreeBSD 8.0 with Sun Virtual Box



## doughboy_256 (Feb 19, 2010)

I keep getting errors about "No Disk Found" when trying to setup a virtual machine with FreeBSD 8.0 on Sun Virtualbox 3.1.4. I'm running Windows 7 pro 64bit. If any more information is required let me know and ill post what is needed. Thanks in advance


----------



## phoenix (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't post questions in the How To forum.  That's only for posting how-to documents.  Thread moved.


----------



## doughboy_256 (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry my bad, i fixed the problem about no disk. I realized that one of the hard disk settings got reset so i didn't have anything dedicated for freebsd to use, but now I've encountered another problem. I installed freebsd using Sun Virtualbox 3.1.4 then when it asks me to reboot it restarts and tries to reinstall again.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Feb 20, 2010)

Those darn dvd players... they won't eject until I push a button. :e


----------



## doughboy_256 (Feb 20, 2010)

FBSDin20Steps said:
			
		

> Those darn dvd players... they won't eject until I push a button. :e



Im using the i386 .iso image downloaded from here -> ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/8.0/


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Feb 20, 2010)

doughboy_256 said:
			
		

> Im using the i386 .iso image downloaded from here -> ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/8.0/



That's true...


----------



## sixtydoses (Feb 20, 2010)

If your cd/dvd drive in the vbox setting is pointing to the FreeBSD iso image, change it to point to your physical cd/dvd drive (cd0, cd1).


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Feb 20, 2010)

What I am trying to say, unmount your dvd/drive while rebooting...


----------

